# Good and Noob proof Point and Shoot Camera underr 15k



## terrafield (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi

First of all thanks I would like to thank Thinkdigit forum for your suggestions on Laptop and I'm really happy with my purchase

Now I'm planning to buy a digital camera. I'm not that interested in Photography. I just want a camera which will click good snaps on powering on the camera. I don't want any tweaks, any settings to be done to take a good snap. Just power ON and snap

One of my friend has Sony DSC-TX7 camera. I don't know but I can't take good shot with whatever settings I chose but I can take simple and good shots with my old camera Canon Powershot A220 (4 MP)

Now I've zero'ed down to Canon Ixus 230 HS which costs around 13.5K. Please let me know if my choice is apt one for my requirements

Thanks


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 10, 2012)

1st ur title is funny...u want a camera for noob and not a noob proof one  (I think water proof means water can not enter soo noob proof means noob cant use )

I would suggest you Ixus 240HS coz it have digic 5 processor,better aperture,wifi,more modes ..but its a touchscreen...but since u wont be changing settings too much it will work fine for you...but you have to test the smooth ness of this 3.2 inch screen at shop.

Also check the price of HX10V ...its very good for general use...I love sony cams when it comes to fun features like panorama,twilight mode etc


----------



## terrafield (Sep 10, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> 1st ur title is funny...u want a camera for noob and not a noob proof one  (I think water proof means water can not enter soo noob proof means noob cant use )
> 
> I would suggest you Ixus 240HS coz it have digic 5 processor,better aperture,wifi,more modes ..but its a touchscreen...but since u wont be changing settings too much it will work fine for you...but you have to test the smooth ness of this 3.2 inch screen at shop.
> 
> Also check the price of HX10V ...its very good for general use...I love sony cams when it comes to fun features like panorama,twilight mode etc



Thanks for y our inputs. Noob Proof - Any noob can take a shot. Thats what I meant. Sorry if thats wrong. Anyways I will look into your recommendations


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 10, 2012)

no need to be sorry...I was just making fun of ur title 

And the IXUS 230HS u wanted is I think discontinued...u wont find it easily


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 10, 2012)

You can grab a  Canon IXUS 230HS from ebay at a great price. With this camera it really is very very difficult to get a bad picture. The best out there in this price range.


----------



## terrafield (Sep 11, 2012)

freshseasons said:


> You can grab a  Canon IXUS 230HS from ebay at a great price. With this camera it really is very very difficult to get a bad picture. The best out there in this price range.



Thanks for your suggestions. I went to Viveks, Chennai where he is quoting 13.5K for 230 HS. I'm planning to go for this


----------



## nac (Sep 15, 2012)

Terrafield,
Check Sony WX50 and WX150. Both would fit your budget. As you just want a camera to take good snaps, you may like those two Sony cameras for the extra frills it offers.


----------

